# Antique cast iron clamp part fixed



## aametalmaster (Sep 8, 2013)

A guy at work dropped this part off and asked if i could weld it. Yup no problem i said. Fired up the MM185 with crown alloys .035 cast wire and 75/25 gas and tacked it together. Ran some beads and cleaned it up...Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 8, 2013)

What is it a part for?  

Nice 

Bernie


----------

